# Fletcher & Holt



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 23, 2015)

"FLETCHER & HOLT / REGISTERED / [picture of man making Codd bottle] / TRADEMARK / MANCHESTER" on front. On back, "FLETCHER & HOLT / COLLYHURST / MANCHESTER" On base "F & H"
Applied--it's still creepy when your lizard disappears at a run over your bed and you don't see him on the ground for he's wrapped himself in the bedding hanging vertically-- um.... Yeah: Applied top circa 1900.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 23, 2015)

F & H had a fetish for pictorial bottles that depict scenes of life in the Bottle Industry.
The seam goes all the way up the neck but the blob is applied over it. It isn't tooled in the sense I'm used to?
First use of a painter's pen for me instead of a calligraphy pen, and my bearded dragon is now on my keyboard.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 23, 2015)

Now he has sabotaged my mouse and is back on me.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice bottle-related pictorial bottle! Kinda like the somewhat mind-boggling self-reflexive art/images one sees floating around sometimes.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 23, 2015)

Plumbata said:
			
		

> Kinda like the somewhat mind-boggling self-reflexive art/images one sees floating around sometimes.


   Thanks, but I don't understand that last part?


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 23, 2015)

here's an example of a self reflexive image:


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 23, 2015)

What is it you're referring to that makes it self-reflexive? 
I see a T.V. with frames stretching on--all at an angle-- for a while.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 23, 2015)

The primary image with hands is repeated in its entirety (albeit miniaturized) inside the screen of the monitor in the image, and this continues repeating until it fades into minute obscurity. All I was saying is that seeing an image of a bottle on a physical bottle is interesting both visually and mentally because of its self-reflexive nature. Just look up the definition of "self-reflexive" and it oughta explain, if it still seems nonsensical..


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 23, 2015)

That makes much more sense. Thank you.


----------

